# 22C3- "Wir haben den Krieg verloren"

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

>   22C3: "Wir haben den Krieg verloren"
> 
> Vertreter der Hackerszene zogen am gestrigen Dienstagabend auf dem 22. Chaos Communication Congress (22C3) in Berlin ein ernüchterndes Resümee ihres Einsatzes für eine bürgerrechtsfreundliche Technikgestaltung. "Wir leben jetzt in der dunklen Welt der Scifi-Romane, die wir niemals wollten", erklärte Frank Rieger, ehemaliger Sprecher des Chaos Computer Clubs (CCC). "Wir haben einen Polizeistaat". Es sei nicht mehr zu leugnen, dass ein Großteil der Privatsphäre und anderer grundrechtlich geschützter Werte in den letzten Jahren verloren gegangen seien. Unter der Flagge der "Terrorismus-Bekämpfung" würden momentan großflächige Überwachungsinfrastrukturen aufgesetzt, etwa mithilfe des Anbringens von Videokameras an Verkehrsknotenpunkten und öffentlichen Plätzen oder mit der ungebändigten Jagd der Sicherheitsbehörden nach persönlichen Daten für die Erstellung von Profilen und zum Schürfen in den anfallenden Informationsbergen. Diese Trends zeigen laut Rieger die Richtung, "in die wir gehen: in ein neues dunkles Zeitalter".
> 
> Anzeige
> ...

 

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67796 (auf slashdot.org habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden)

Ich nehme zumindest an, dass das Open-Source,Trekkie und Geek-Lager hierzu eine relativ ähnliche Meinungsbasis einnimmt, da hier ja politisch Überschneidungen vorliegen. Falls ich in dieser Annahme falsch liege, wird es der Poll den ich starte hoffentlich zeigen!

Ich lehne Überwachung und Kontrolle ab, beide bringen meist nicht den gewünschten Effekt, dafür opfert man aber die Freiheit. Zumindest haben die Kameras in Londen keine Leben gerettet, aber man sieht wirklich an jeder Straßenecke eine Kamera (und die Sexvideos bei RTL2). Natürlich gibt es Orte wo man technisch nicht mehr mit einer durch Person durchgeführt Kontrolle weiter kommt, selbst wenn die Zivilcourage sehr stark ausgeprägt ist (Banken, Flughäfen, sicherheitskritische Einrichtungen wie Kraftwerke...). Mein persönliche Lebensgrundsatz ist da mathematisch gesehen recht einfach: Freiheit > Sicherheit

Sicherheit erdrückt sehr gerne die Freiheit, und ohne Freiheit bringt mir die Sicherheit nichts!

Ich bin zwar ein Wessi, aber die "Heimatgefühle" die so mancher Ostdeutsche inzwischen entwickelt sind für mich nachvollziehbar. Ok, damals waren es Spitzel und keine Kameras, aber die kommen sicher auch bald. Das Bankgeheimnis ist (obwohl ich Banker bin) nur ein vergleichsweise kleines und prominentes Opfer. 

Früher dachte ich auch unsere Innenminister sollten uns schützen, tun sie auch...äh nicht?

So wie ich das Grundgesetz auslege ist es einer der höchsten Pflichten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland seine Bürger zu schützen, mit allen im Rahmen der Vernunft gegeben Mitteln, auch wenn diese Terrorverdächtig sind. Ein Journalist der Süddeutschen Zeitung hat sich hierbei schon ausgemalt wie man den Jemanden geschickt foltern könnten, Stromströße in Geschlechtsteile usw. (ich will jetzt nicht weiter darauf eingehen).

Mich kotzt es einfach nur noch an, dass Schily, Schreckstein und Schäuble hier schon eine Ahnengallerie führen, einer schlimmer als der Andere, Innenminister scheinen inzwischen der natürliche Feind der Datenschützer und Menschenrechtler zu werden.

Ich hatte zugegeben die Hoffnung das zumindest der Herr Schäuble etwas gemässigter sein würde, aber seine mehr oder weniger verunglückten Äußerung zur deutschen Folterpolitik haben diesen Funken im Keim erstickt. Logisch "vergessen" wir einmal erlangte Informationen nicht, aber das ganze Klang mehr wie ein "Na, wir können doch auch Folterexport betreiben".

Überall werden Kameras aufgestellt, Mautsysteme zur Autobahnüberwachung  umfunktioniert, die gesamte Telekommunikation mitgeschnitten, aber wenn es darauf ankommt mal etwas zu tun vergisst man schnell seine Pflichten. Nö, man übt sich im gekonntem Schweigen wenn Staatsbürger entführt werden, lässt den BND die Tatsachen ans Tageslicht bringen (hey, endlich hat der BND mal was richtig gemacht  :Wink: ), obwohl man ja schon längst vom US-Botschafter die Wahrheit ins Gesicht gesagt bekommen hat - aber weil der ja so lieb zu einem ist hält man auch brav seine Klappe. Was soll den dieses Doppelspiel, erst sind wir gegen die Irakkrieg und Folter, aber wenn es uns selber an den Kragen geht tun wir nichts wegen der guten Freundschaft?

Na, dann begrüßen wir unser Gäste zur WM mal schön, die fühlen sich hoffentlich sicher. Vermutlich wird das ganze iranische Nationalteam von der CIA entführt bevor unser Behörden etwas "bemerken" und es zu einem Spiel gegen die USA kommt, nicht dass der iranische Torhüter eine Selbstmordattentat auf us-amerikanische Stürmer verübt  :Mr. Green: 

 Wenn der CCC recht behält ist nicht nur die Schlacht verloren, sondern auch der Krieg - Gut so! Zeit für einen gut geführten Guerillakrieg  :Very Happy: 

Dieser Thread spiegelt meine politische Meinung und Haltung wieder, soweit ich weiß gesattet die Forenrules sowas. Mein letzter Deutschaufsatz zur Kamerüberwachung war zwar benotungstechnisch nicht schlecht für mich, aber der FOEBUD-Aufkleber auf der letzten Seite war dann doch scheinbar eine "politische Werbung"   :Cool: 

Hoschi

PS: Beckstein, Beckstein alles muss verreckt sein! Bin Bayer  :Wink: Last edited by hoschi on Wed Dec 28, 2005 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     22C3: "Wir haben den Krieg verloren"
> 
>  

 

Wer ist Wir und welcher Krieg?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich bin zwar ein Wessi, aber die "Heimatgefühle" die so mancher Ostdeutsche inzwischen entwickelt sind für mich nachvollziehbar. Ok, damals waren es Spitzel ...
> 
>  

 

Bist du krank geworden?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Na, dann begrüßen wir unser Gäste zur WM mal schön, die fühlen sich hoffentlich sicher. Vermutlich wird das ganze iranische Nationalteam von der CIA entführt bevor unser Behörden etwas "bemerken" und es zu einem Spiel gegen die USA kommt, nicht dass der iranische Torhüter eine Selbstmordattentat auf us-amerikanische Stürmer verübt 
> 
>  

 

Oder infantil?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ! Zeit für einen gut geführten Guerillakrieg[/color]
> 
>  

 

Das Aufrufen zur Gewalt ist strafbar.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> PS: Beckstein, Beckstein alles muss verreckt sein!  

 

Morddrohungen sind ebenso strafbar. Sowas kennen wir schon und wissen, dass es traurig enden kann.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ...soweit ich weiß gesattet die Forenrules sowas. 
> 
>  

 

Nein!

Armer hoschi! Last edited by Marlo on Wed Dec 28, 2005 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Früher war alles besser   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Marlo

Du bist doch sowas von blöd, blöder gehts net mehr. Du bist Saublöd. A saublöder Blödler!

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

Marlo: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!

@Topic:

Full ACK, ich will mich jetzt auch gar nicht mehr über das Thema auslassen (das hab ich in den Heiseforen schon dutzendmal seitenweise getan), die einzige Frage die mir noch bleibt:

Warum berichten die (gleichgeschalteten) Medien nicht von den Überwachungsverordnungen?

Eben weil sie gleichgeschaltet sind oder weil den durchschnittlichen Bürger Privatsphäre einfach nicht mehr interessiert.

So frei nach dem Motto: "Die Maßnahme ist gegen den Terrorismus oder die bösen Kinderschänder? Okay, ich bin dafür!"

ChrisM

----------

## ruth

...und ich mache mir hiermit hoschis meinung zu eigen...

das was zur zeit bei uns im namen der terrorismusbekämpfung, etc.pp

abläuft ist einfach nur noch _K_R_A_N_K_

die medien?

NULL berichte - schon alle gleichgeschaltet?

wer denkt, das sogenannte mautsystem wäre technisch als mautsystem konzipiert, der irrt gewaltig....

dank der kommenden erweiterung der mautpflicht werden wir schon alle in bälde mit wunderschönen gps empfängern ausgestattet durch die gegend fahren...

was? du hast kein auto?

naja, dein handy übernimmt den teil schon - dank präventiver speichermassnahmen - terrorismusabwehr natürlich, was sonst???

anstatt berichte zu senden über diese unsäglichen entscheidungen in brüssel kam entweder diese dumme entführungstussi (sorry, aber wer sich in gefahr begibt, der ...)

alternativ irgendwelche fussballberichte...

naja, brot und spiele für das volk, dann hält es die fresse...

DAS scheint die derzeitige maxime zu sein, bei unseren feinen damen und herren volksvertretern... *spei*

@marlo:

fragt sich, WER hier keine ahnung hat...

du, denke ich...

fazit:

zu volkszählung (vor 10 jahren???) gab es einen regelrechten aufstand...

heute werden sämtliche bürgerrechte mit füssen getreten, und keinen interessierts mehr...

*kotz*

gruss,

ruth

p.s.

sorry wegen meiner etwas expliziten sprache, aber das ist nunmal so...

SIC

pps

möchte gerne mal wieder eine sms verschicken, die NICHT 6 - x monate gespeichert wird...

der inhalt ist nämlich für den/die empfänger(in) bestimmt und nicht für ein paar idiotische ar****, denen beim lesen fremder nachrichten, emails, oder dem mithören fremder gespräche einer abgeht...

sowas ist nämlich KRANK, jungs, geht mal zum arzt!!!

möchte wisse, ob ich jetzt auch auf einer liste der subversiven elemente lande.. *grunz*

----------

## slick

Hier ist die Konfiguration welche ihr gesucht hattet... ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

```
# echo "always_bcc=poststelle@bmi.bund.de" >> /etc/postfix/main.conf

# /etc/init.d/postfix reload 
```

 :Wink:  </whatever>

----------

## amne

Und tut euch nicht gegenseitig anfeinden tun sonst hol ich den ian! mit der Mod-Keule!  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry wegen meiner etwas expliziten sprache, ..
> 
> 

 

Ist schon in Ordnung so. Hört sich wenigstens nicht stupid an.

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> möchte wisse, ob ich jetzt auch auf einer liste der subversiven elemente lande.. *grunz*

 

Genau darauf bezog sich mein saublöd.

----------

## hoschi

Hey Marlo, ich weiß wo du wohnst   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Marlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hey Marlo, ich weiß wo du wohnst  

 

Saperlot. 

Schau nach links, unterm Bild steht's ganz genau. 

Wenn du die location innerhalb von 15 Minuten hier postest geb ich einen aus.  :Very Happy: 

OK Zeit läuft ab  5:55 am.Last edited by Marlo on Thu Dec 29, 2005 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Schon gesehen - wo ist der dumme Atlas wenn man ihn braucht *such*

Edith sagt: Irgendwo bei Bamberg, die Minutenwerte kann ich gerade nicht umsetzen. Ich benütze doch lieber eine Massenvernichtungswaffe...

<edit> Dann bin ich eine Stunde in der Zukunft O_o (Zeit im Profil anders eingestellt)

----------

## Marlo

Na macht nichts.

<--- Da ist das Bier. Prost!

Hast du nicht UTC eingestellt?

----------

## hoschi

Lecker, Danke  :Very Happy: 

<edit> Habe jetzt auf GMT + 1 Stunde umgestellt

----------

## Marlo

MÜNCHEN.............................................................................. FREITAG.................................................................... 2. November 1653

Der Attentäter Michael Kohlhaas wurde am Mittwochabend festgenommen und zum Tode verurteilt. Warum wird ein Mensch wie Michael Kohlhaas zum Verbrecher?Diese Frage stellten sich die Bewohner des Ortes Kohlhaasenbrück und versuchten eine Antwort zu finden. Michael Kohlhaas wurde von den Bürgern des Dorfes als ein gerechter, liebenswürdiger und ehrlicher Mensch geschätzt und geachtet. Was löste seine Tat aus? 

Die Dorfbewohner können es nur vermuten. Michael Kohlhaas wollte von Brandenburg nach Sachsen. Als er an der Grenze keinen Passierschein vorweisen konnte, ließ er seine Pferde als Pfand bei einem Burgvogt, um sich einen Passierschein zu besorgen. Bei seiner Rückkehr musste er feststellen, wie abgemagert und schlecht die Pferde aussahen. Er fühlte sich ungerecht behandelt und klagte gegen den Burgvogt. Die Klage wurde abgewiesen. Michael Kohlhaas war zutiefst verletzt. Er griff zur Selbstjustiz und steckte die Burg in Brand. Doch sein Hass blendete ihn, er verwüstete auch größere Städte Sachsens, wie zum Beispiel Dresden. Nichts hielt ihn auf, bis man ihn fasste und verurteilte. Michael Kohlhaas' Verhalten ist nicht zu entschuldigen, höchstens  zu verstehen. Vielleicht trieben ihn sein Gerechtigkeitssinn und seine Verletzbarkeit zu dieser Tat.

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..ich bin mit unserer Regierung net zufriedne...! Aber ändern kann man eh nix *G*  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schau nach links, unterm Bild steht's ganz genau. 
> 
> Wenn du die location innerhalb von 15 Minuten hier postest geb ich einen aus. 
> ...

 

Mist! Zu spät...   :Crying or Very sad: 

http://kvaleberg.com/extensions/mapsources/?params=50_58_38_N_11_01_30_E#Global

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..ich bin mit unserer Regierung net zufriedne...! Aber ändern kann man eh nix *G* 

 

tolle Einstellung, zum Glück denkt nicht jeder so.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ChrisM

----------

## shiosai

Am besten wird es uns noch erwischen, wenn neben der installierten Überwachungstechnik auch die Software so weit ist um effizient, schnell und vollautomatisch die weitreichenden Datenbestände nach den verschiedensten Kriterien zu verknüpfen und auszuwerten.

Wobei hier natürlich auch noch mancher darauf hoffen kann, dass diese Maßnahmen die ganze Sache gerechter und fehlerfreier macht...

Aber schon auf Grund des Missbrauchspotentioals würde ich da nicht drauf hoffen

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mist! Zu spät...  
> 
> 

 

Na dann nimm doch

<---- den Sekt als Trostpreis.

Nein nochmal und ganz im Ernst. Wir in Europa haben uns schon vor Jahrhunderten (siehe Kleist) darüber geeinigt, dass Selbstjustitz nicht durchgeführt wird. Würden wir dieses Prinzip aufgeben, würden wir genauso  Handel wie die, gegen die der Protest gerichtet ist. Und damit jede Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.

----------

## _ping

Hallo

Mal ne Dume Frage:

Egal ob das nun Richtig ist oder nicht, was die da machen, haben wir überhaupt eine möglichkeit etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.

----------

## ruth

moin,

Kleist in allen ehren, aaaber:

natürlich hat man das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn die Demokratie, das Grundgesetz, etc.pp systematisch unterminiert werden:

```

Artikel 20

[Staatsstrukturprinzipien; Widerstandsrecht]

(1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.

(2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.

(3) Die Gesetzgebung ist an die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung, die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden.

(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist. 

```

weiterhin aus Wikipedia:

```

Das Widerstandsrecht ist das Recht Einzelner, bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen oder des ganzen Volkes, der Obrigkeit oder der Regierung den Gehorsam zu verweigern und Widerstand zu leisten, wenn diese die Rechte der Untertanen oder Staatsbürger verletzen und mit anderen Mitteln keine Abhilfe zu schaffen ist.

```

...wenn diese die Rechte der Untertanen oder Staatsbürger verletzen ...

naja, wir sind auf dem besten Wege dahin...

allerdings:

```

Das Widerstandsrecht liefert mithin einen Rechtfertigungsgrund, durch den tatbestandlich verwirklichte, an sich rechtswidrige Taten gerechtfertigt werden, so dass keine Bestrafung erfolgt. Ist der Widerstand jedoch nicht erfolgreich, werden sich die handelnden Personen indes wohl nicht mehr erfolgreich auf diese Regelung berufen können.

```

Tja, wie es halt so ist... *gg*

Sollte das nicht erfolgreich sein, so gilt man logischerweise als... na was wohl???? Terrorist... *gg*

gruss,

ruth

p.s.

im übrigen möchte ich anmerken, dass dieses posting eine rein theoretische sicht der dinge darstellt, alle zitate stammen aus frei verfügbaren quellen.

NIE, NIE, NIE würde ich gegen unsere wunderbare, einzigwahre, das allmächtige wissen habende regierung und ihre täglichen segnungen an uns dumme schäfchen auch nur ansatzweise protestieren...

----------

## _ping

Ich meinte eigentlich nicht aus dieser sicht, sondern aus technischer.

Wenn ich das richtig überschaue, gibt es keine möglichkeit sich davor zu schützen .

----------

## ruth

ach gottchen, aus technischer sicht... *lach*

bevor jetzt wieder der standard

ich-verschlüssel-meine-emails-und-alles-wird-gut

humbug anfängt:

das ganze system hat durchaus sehr reale auswirkungen auf dein reales leben:

wie willst du dich gegen den gps empfänger, aka PKW maut OBU wehren? verschlüsseln? lachhaft...

wie willst du verhindern, dass dein handy die standortdaten an die Funkzelle meldet? siehste, geht auch nicht...

wie willste verhindern, dass unsere glorreiche bundeswehr im inland (siehe beckstein...) dir in den kopf schiesst? geht auch nicht mit verschlüsseln...

wie willst du hausdurchsuchungen wegen gefahr im verzug verhindern?

(wobei die letzten v.a. gegen schüler gelaufen sind, die im inet paar chemikalien gekauft haben)

siehste...

alles quatsch

*grummel*

gruss,

ruth

----------

## Marlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

> ... wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist. 
> 
> 

 

Andere Abhilfe sind z.B:

Gespräche mit dem Nachbarn

Briefe an Zeitungen/Entscheidungsträger schreiben

Journalistische Betätigung in Zeitungen, Funk und TV

Mitarbeit in Bürgerrechtsgruppen

Initiierung einer Bürgerrechtsgruppe

Bürgerbegehren initiieren

Klage vor einem ordentlichen Gericht erheben

Klage vor einem EU-Gericht erheben

Die Wissenschaft mit Aufsätzen beeinflussen

Die Rechtsprechung mit neuen Ansichten konfrontieren

Parlamentarische Untersuchungsausschüsse initiieren

Kleine Anfragen stellen (lassen)

Große Anfragen stellen (lassen)

Mitarbeit in Parteien

Parteiämter übernehmen

Gründung einer Partei

Schreiben eines Partei-Programms

Mitglieder gewinnen

Veranstaltungen durchführen

Kandidieren für öffentliche Ämter

Öffentliche Ämter wahrnehmen

Bundeskanzler/in werden und alles ändern

Diese Liste ist mit Sicherheit nicht vollständig. Sie zeigt aber was zu tun ist, bevor es nur die geringste Legitimation für Aufrufe zur Gewalt gibt, und auch nur dann, wenn Menschenleben in Gefahr sind. Und hier dreht sich die Argumentation herum. Denn die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen werden unternommen um Menschenleben zu schützen. Deines, meines und das deiner Verwandten.  Nine eleven war eben nicht nur in New York. 

Ob nun alle Maßnahmen in Ordnung und mit den Gesetzen in Einklang zu bringen sind, hängt von der Rechtsauffassung jedes Einzelnen ab. Aber dafür gibt es dann die Betätigungs-Liste oben. Und was soll das mit Beckstein? Der wäre in der NachSchillyZeit im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger doch ein recht  liberaler Bundesinnenminister. 

Gruß und ohne *grummel* 

Ma

Ma

----------

## ruth

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Liste ist mit Sicherheit nicht vollständig. Sie zeigt aber was zu tun ist, bevor es nur die geringste Legitimation für Aufrufe zur Gewalt gibt, und auch nur dann, wenn Menschenleben in Gefahr sind.
> 
> 

 

...eben NICHT...

das GG gestattet schon Gewalt, wenn die demokratische Ordnung in Gefahr ist, nicht erst menschenleben...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Und hier dreht sich die Argumentation herum. Denn die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen werden unternommen um Menschenleben zu schützen. Deines, meines und das deiner Verwandten.  Nine eleven war eben nicht nur in New York. 
> 
> 

 

...verzichte dankend...

blah, blah, blah...

der neunte elfte war das beste, was diesen überwachungsarschlöchern passieren konnte...

die freuen sich bestimmt wie doof, dass die leute jetzt bereit sind, so einfach ihre komplette freiheit aufzugeben

im namen der terrorbekämpfung, klar - wie ich dieses wort hasse...

man kann ja scheinbar damit alles rechtfertigen, was man will - egal wie krank es ist...

jaja, menschenleben schützen... *kotz* *wers glaubt wird selig*

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ob nun alle Maßnahmen in Ordnung und mit den Gesetzen in Einklang zu bringen sind, hängt von der Rechtsauffassung jedes Einzelnen ab. Aber dafür gibt es dann die Betätigungs-Liste oben. Und was soll das mit Beckstein? Der wäre in der NachSchillyZeit im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger doch ein recht  liberaler Bundesinnenminister. 
> 
> Gruß und ohne *grummel* 
> ...

 

schöne liste übrigens...

final: bundeskanzeler werden - wie realistisch.... *gg*

naja, was solls  :Wink: 

zumindest hab ich mit einem punkt auf der liste schon angefangen:

meine meinung öffentlich kundtun...

und ich schei** auf diesen überwachungsdre**...

die hätten schon genug damit zu tun, sich selbst zu überwachen....

wäre keine schlechte idee übrigens...

gruss,

ruth

----------

## Marlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich schei** auf diesen überwachungsdre**...
> 
> 

 

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht wirklich sicher, aber ist das Wort "Dreck" nicht nach den Forenregeln erlaubt? Ich mein nur wg.der beiden **.

----------

## hoschi

 *ruth wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> Kleist in allen ehren, aaaber:
> 
> natürlich hat man das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn die Demokratie, das Grundgesetz, etc.pp systematisch unterminiert werden:
> ...

 

Schöner Post  :Very Happy: 

Du wirst jetzt sicher offizielle als Mitglied der RAF erfasst...

@Marlo: Ich glaube du untertreibst in Punkto Beckstein erheblich

@Ruth: In Bezug auf die Wirkung des 9/11 gebe ich dir recht, die Wirkung auf den ersten Blick ist wesentlich kleiner als die tatsächliche, wir sind nämlich gerade dabei unsere schöne westliche Freiheit und Freizügigkeit der "inneren Sicherheit" zum Frass vorzuwerden.

Kamers sind dafür eher ein schlecht erfassbares Beispiel, aber beinahe jeder sollte sich mal Fragen ob es richtig sein kann, dass man auf Passbildern nicht mehr lachen darf, und alle Daten vollautomatisch erfasst werden - Minority Report lässt grüßen. Wieder ein Stück Freiheit für die Sicherheit...

----------

## GenYetiToo

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..ich bin mit unserer Regierung net zufriedne...! Aber ändern kann man eh nix *G* 

 

Wen hast Du bei den letzten beiden Wahlen gewählt?

----------

## mc-max

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..ich bin mit unserer Regierung net zufriedne...! Aber ändern kann man eh nix *G* 

 

Genau wegen solcher Einstellung sind wir heute da wo wir sind. Und es wird noch schlimmer kommen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## manuels

so langsam rufe ich mal den * POLEMIK-ALARM * aus...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Marlo

 *manuels wrote:*   

> so langsam rufe ich mal den * POLEMIK-ALARM * aus...  

 

Danke manuels. Hier aus einem wiki:

```
Polemik ist ursprünglich keineswegs unfair oder "unsachlich"; es wird zwar oftmals überspitzt und streitbar, allerdings auch ergebnisorientiert debattiert; die Auseinandersetzung wird förmlich gesucht. Dabei wird allerdings oft auch unversöhnlich ("parteiisch") auf der eigenen Meinung beharrt; der Dialog wird antagonistisch.

Kennzeichen von Polemik sind oft scharfe, "unverblümte" Äußerungen, gfs. auch persönliche Angriffe (in der klassischen Rhetorik: argumentatio ad hominem - also auch die subtile Beleidigung), keineswegs jedoch der Verzicht auf sachliche Argumente.

Vielfach wird mit den Mitteln der Übertreibung, der Ironie und des Sarkasmus' gearbeitet.
```

Ja und das machen wir hier gerade!

Und um`s noch mal klar zum Ausdruck zu bringen (nachdem ich euch Allen ein frohes Neues wünsche   :Very Happy:  ) und hinzufüge, dass die hier geäußerte Kritik an der Informationspolitik von mir sachlich nachvollzogen werden kann.

Aufrufe zur Gewalt, oder gar Aufrufe zu schlimmerer Aktionen, gehören nicht in unsere Kultur und müßen unterbleiben. Das heißt, ich werfe euch vor, dass ihr nicht "besser" seid als die, gegen die ihr argumentiert und  hadert. 

Was unterscheidet/verbindet  eure Werte von den Werten derer? ...wirklich nichts anderes als "ich bin genau so wie die für Gewalt...? Ihr trefft euch mit euren "Feinden" ganz wunderbar an einem sensiblen Punkt, ihr seid beide für Gewalt um eure Ziele durchzusetzen. Eispickel, Zigarre, Guantanamo Bay, CIA, Widerstandsrecht,  überwachungsarschlöchern, Guerillakrieg, Beckstein, Beckstein alles muss verreckt sein!.

Worin unterscheidet ihr euch von denen, die ihr kritisiert?

----------

## hoschi

Marlo, hinter jedem Satz und hinter jede Redewendungen offene und vor allem grundlose Gewaltanwendungen, oder den Aufruf dazu, zu vermuten macht die Sache auch nicht besser. Das GG gibt den Bürger für den Fall der Fälle das Recht sich gegebenfalls mit Gewalt zu Wehr zu setzen, aber es erlaubt einem noch lange nicht wahllos seine persönlichen Krieg auszurufen, deswegen auch die Anspielung auf die RAF.

Der Beckstein-Spruch ist meines Wissen kein Aufruf zur Gewaltanwendung, sonder eher der passende Wahlspruch zu Becksteins Ausländer- und Polizeistaatpolitik, ich erinnere mich an dieses wunderschöne Bild mit Polizeihelm und Schlagstock in der Hand  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dieser Spruch gehört damit ja eindeutig zur Polemik.

<edit> Billy Gates hat ja heute wieder mal einen Alptraum präsentiert...

----------

## Marlo

So  gehts [ Edit: no link]Last edited by Marlo on Thu Jan 05, 2006 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UncleOwen

Don't feed the troll.

----------

## Marlo

I`m  sure  I pulled a boner and  eliminating the link.

Thanks to UncleOwen

----------

## hoschi

Linkdieb!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Marlo

So far so well. If you have any questions feel free to ask UncleOwen to this point. I hope so   :Very Happy: 

But not in this habit, use pn  :Twisted Evil:  please.

----------

## hoernerfranz

zurück zum thema:

in schweden gibts immerhin schonmal ne piratenpartei  :Smile: 

[url]

http://www.zeit.de/online/2006/01/freibeuterpartei

[/url]

----------

## hoschi

Nett! Wo gibts ein HowTo zur Parteigründung "man partei" ???

----------

## Marlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Nett! Wo gibts ein HowTo zur Parteigründung ...???

 

Im Grundgesetz:

```

Art. 21 Abs. 1 Sätze 1 und 2 GG lautet:

"Die Parteien wirken bei der politischen Willensbildung des Volkes mit. Ihre Gründung ist frei."

```

```

Das Gesetz über die politischen Parteien (Parteiengesetz)  - PartG - bestimmt in seinem § 2 Abs. 1 näher, was unter einer Partei zu verstehen ist:

"Parteien sind Vereinigungen von Bürgern, die dauernd oder für längere Zeit für den Bereich des Bundes oder eines Landes auf die politische Willensbildung Einfluß nehmen und an der Vertretung des Volkes im Deutschen Bundestag oder einem Landtag mitwirken wollen, wenn sie nach dem Gesamtbild der tatsächlichen Verhältnisse, insbesondere nach Umfang und Festigkeit ihrer Organisation, nach der Zahl ihrer Mitglieder und nach ihrem Hervortreten in der Öffentlichkeit eine ausreichende Gewähr für die Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Zielsetzung bieten. Mitglieder einer Partei können nur natürliche Personen sein."

```

```

§ 1 Abs. 2 PartG umschreibt die den Parteien von Verfassungs wegen obliegende Aufgabe:

"Die Parteien wirken an der Bildung des politischen Willens des Volkes auf allen Gebieten des öffentlichen Lebens mit, indem sie insbesondere auf die Gestaltung der öffentlichen Meinung Einfluß nehmen,die politische Bildung anregen und vertiefen,die aktive Teilnahme des Bürgers am politischen Leben fördern,zur Übernahme öffentlicher Verantwortung befähigte Bürger heranbilden,sich durch Aufstellung von Bewerbern an den Wahlen in Bund, Ländern und Gemeinden beteiligen, auf die politische Entwicklung in Parlament und Regierung Einfluß nehmen,die von ihnen erarbeiteten politischen Ziele in den Prozeß der staatlichen Willensbildung einführen und für eine ständige lebendige Verbindung zwischen dem Volk und den Staatsorganen sorgen."

```

Und "man" funktioniert manchmal nur mit richtigen Büchern.

Gruß

Ma

----------

